# Embryo Quality - Tests



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Peter,

Wonder if you can answer a quick question for me. I had failed IVF in December but have one frozen embryo left. It was grade 3 (They grade 1-5) and 2 cell on day 2 so initially they told me it wasnt worth keeping. I was reluctant to agree this so they kept it for another day by which time it was 3 cell. We decided to freeze. 

Do you believe that an embryo like that is worth implanting?

If not, could tests be done on it to find out why it doesnt seem to work for us?

Many thanks,
Allison.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Allison,

The embryo is certainly worth transferring. You might like to read my article on www.ivf.net which deals with this subject.

Regards,

Peter



AllisonT said:


> Peter,
> 
> Wonder if you can answer a quick question for me. I had failed IVF in December but have one frozen embryo left. It was grade 3 (They grade 1-5) and 2 cell on day 2 so initially they told me it wasnt worth keeping. I was reluctant to agree this so they kept it for another day by which time it was 3 cell. We decided to freeze.
> 
> ...


----------

